

Mozy Raises prices, eliminates unlimited plan - rexreed
http://mozy.force.com/support/mozyhome?utm_source=newsletterutm_content=MillinerLaunch-Over50GB

======
joanou
AltDrive has secure versioned unlimited backup for $44.50/yr.
(<http://blog.altdrive.com/welcome-mozy-users>) Free two month trial. Giver it
a try. (<http://altdrive.com>)

------
earl
To warn everyone: Mozy is a piece of shit. The software was written by retards
and will happily steal all the I/O on my laptop for up to _15 minutes_ in
order to backup a 1kb file. It runs on my laptop only because work mandates we
back up something.

~~~
rexreed
What's the best alternative for passive, background, continuous Internet
backup other than building something yourself?

~~~
egb
<http://www.crashplan.com/> seems to be alright, though its java process can
get somewhat bloated on OSX...

And yes, I've tried building one myself, but ran up against patent trolling
for p2p backup and had to shut it down even though it was just a hobby
project. Does anyone know if all these companies have licensed the patents
that cover peer-to-peer backups? I _so_ wish I had prior art to show against
that... See this for cucku's take - <http://www.cucku.com/cucku-shut-
down.aspx>

